# Pensacola pier 6/3 am



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Only 2 kings at daylight. Ly's, cigs, and hardtails but not much else. Got these for dinner:


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I thought we were done and my son catches his first red fish!! It measured 26 1/2" - just in the slot!


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice job you guys:thumbup: I saw the reds down there couldn't get a bite though


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

The king bite got hot for a little bit after you guys left


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

How has the king bite been lately?? Anybody went today June 4th??


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

As a single Dad w/3 sons, all I can say is glad 2 see U fishin w/ur son. Believe me he will never forget it. My Dad started fishin w/me very early & he passed in 2007. I noticed Ur screename is "landlocked" I wish my Dad were still here & think about him everyday. Since he passed I started yakking & it has provided awesome fishin memories only w/o my Dad. He was always a penny pincher but I know he would have loved bein on the water & I miss him more when I go just knowing that, wish I could take him yakkin. So if U ever get the chance take Ur son yak fishin 4 me. U & he will Luv every moment Tightlines 2 U Sir


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*reds*



Bassin66 said:


> Nice job you guys:thumbup: I saw the reds down there couldn't get a bite though


believe it or not, i saw three of these caught... They were all caught using a cigar minnow on our king rig. We just let it sink to the bottom by them. It only took a few minutes and one of them scooped it up! He realized his bait was gone and went to reel up, and  "BAM" he was on!!


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone know how many kings were caught on the 3rd?


----------

